# April 18th-19th. Creal Springs, Illinois.



## TorkMonster (Dec 19, 2008)

Got a ride planned in Creal Springs in Illinois... It's a little ole town.. Lots of trails, beautiful woods.. Nice place to ride... 
It is kinda right along the edge of the Shawnee National Forest... 

Lots of riding....
Coincidentily, there is a poker run the same days, 18th and 19th in Crab Orchard.. I guess it is 15 miles or so from the other riding spot.. It is going to benefit Children in disasters..... Here is some info on that....

Just trying to clarify but there is a "scheduled" poker run at L.E.O.R. in crab orchard also on the 18th.. it's probably 5-10 miles from the place we've been ridin at in creal.. here's a bit more info on the poker run that was originally posted on southernillinoiatv.com 

quote:


Hey all its been a while. But I was wanting to let you all know about an up coming event for a special cause. This is the 2nd annual Cjs Bus Spring event at LEOR in Crab Orchard. This year we will have an obstacle course and poker run on Saturday and a poker run on sunday morning. The dates are April 18th and 19th. 
http://www.lincolncountrytrailriders.com/pdf/2009springevent.pdf
And for those of you who may not know who Cjs Bus is here is the link. 

http://www.cjsbus.org/





I imagine we will ride some at the poker run on one of the days, and then ride the rest at Creal Springs....

Anyone is invited.. Creal is NOT a park and is not regulated like one. Only rule there is "Pack it in, Pack it out".....

The other at the poker run I am sure is regulated......

We are gonna have a pretty big turn out.. Gonna be a blast. Some people are traveling a good ways to it also.... One form wisconsin, another about 5 hours out in illinois, and I think one from one of the carolina's.. And alot of locals.....


Let's Ride!!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sounds like a good cause


----------

